# Sores?



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Do any of you with Hashimoto's get sores or hive-like blisters? I was getting awful blistery sores mainly on my legs for a couple years. And since my thyroidectomy have had NONE! I'm thinking it had to have been related somehow and curious if others have experienced this...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Do any of you with Hashimoto's get sores or hive-like blisters? I was getting awful blistery sores mainly on my legs for a couple years. And since my thyroidectomy have had NONE! I'm thinking it had to have been related somehow and curious if others have experienced this...


I have never experienced that but prior to medical intervention for Graves', I did get boils. I think this evolved from a very depressed immune system and I am sort of thinking that the same might be true for you.

What a wonderful thing that you don't have them any more! Did they leave scarring?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes boils! I was thinking there was another name to better describe them, but couldn't quite find it... Yes they did leave scarring. Perhaps that was the issue then, from the autoimmune feature of the hashimoto's. I am THRILLED to have them gone. ALSO... I may be getting released by my Neuro soon for my familial hemiplegic migraines (periodic paralysis)! I have had two viruses (always the trigger) since my thyroidectomy and NO paralysis whatsoever! The Neuro said we may never know if it was the cancer or the Hashimoto's, but that whatever it was seemed to leave with my thyroid!


----------



## Coco (Aug 2, 2010)

I also get boils regularly but although they are big and persistent they not really painful just they are hard to get rid of as they keep coming back and as some come back in the same place over and over again they have scarred. I don't know if this helps you.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I get boils too. Started getting them when I was about 9 or 10. I went through a lot of abuse as a kid and suspect that was a trigger. They went away during college and then came back a couple years later when I was in a stressful relationship. They come and go at different times, but have been more and more constant over the past few years, especially when I am stressed or not feeling well.

They often come back in the same places, but seem to show up in more and more places over the years. They are deep and painful, and can take weeks to heal. I have not stopped getting them since my thyroidectomy. I am sure that being severely undertreated hypothyroid for the past few months has not helped my immune system at all and suspect I may have other auto-immune issues as well.

I was on tetracycline for about a year to help clear them up and prevent them, but stopped because it did absolutely nothing. Now, I take baths in sea salt when they get bad and put tea tree oil on them to dry them out. Try to keep them covered as much as possible. Can't shave with a blade razor or use most deodorants, only Tom's of Maine.

I haven't brought them up to a doc in years because the last doc was so utterly unhelpful, but may need to broach this with the new integrative med doc once my thyroid levels are more balanced. Trying to tackle one problem at a time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I get boils too. Started getting them when I was about 9 or 10. I went through a lot of abuse as a kid and suspect that was a trigger. They went away during college and then came back a couple years later when I was in a stressful relationship. They come and go at different times, but have been more and more constant over the past few years, especially when I am stressed or not feeling well.
> 
> They often come back in the same places, but seem to show up in more and more places over the years. They are deep and painful, and can take weeks to heal. I have not stopped getting them since my thyroidectomy. I am sure that being severely undertreated hypothyroid for the past few months has not helped my immune system at all and suspect I may have other auto-immune issues as well.
> 
> ...


Many of these problems are going to disappear now that you are on Armour. It is all about the hormones. Armour also had minute traces of T1 and T2; both of which are helpful in the healing process.

Keep the faith; I had all that you ladies are saying and it all went away. I am perfectly fine now. Damage was done to my body but no one would know it unless I pointed out the scars, the no eyebrows, the prolapsed uterus and bladder and a whole bunch of stuff too numerous to mention.

YOU ARE GOING TO HEAL!!! Repeat after me!!! All of you!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am starting to feel human again on the Armour, and I do have a lot of hope that I am getting better now. Sometimes, the symptoms have been overwhelming, but I do believe there is healing in store for me. I just can't believe I was meant to spend my life on my couch! Spent the day traveling home from holiday travels, and managed to read half of a book for class that starts next week! This is HUGE progress! A few months ago, I couldn't get through a page, could barely make out the words, and would just read the same paragraph over and over because I could not remember reading it!


----------

